# Troopers hunting brazen archery thieves



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Troopers hunting brazen archery thieves

http://www.mlive.com/news/chronicle/index.ssf?/base/news-12/1193480177208720.xml&coll=8

10/27/07 By Heather L. VanDyke [email protected]

Burglars knew exactly what they were hunting for when they broke into a Twin Lake archery store some time Wednesday night. 

Steve Long, owner of LongRange Archery, 4856 Holton, said he believes at least two people are responsible for breaking into his business and stealing more than $55,000 in hunting items and gear. 

"They knew what they were looking for," Long said. "They had a lot of nerve. They took some very expensive stuff."

Judging by the items discovered strewn about his store Thursday, Long estimates the suspects weren't in any rush to flee the scene. 

"They were in here a very long time," Long said. "They were trying clothes on. There were piles of clothes they had tried on and put on top of the racks." 

Long said three employees were working Wednesday night, and closed the business just after 8 p.m. Long believes the break-in must have occurred hours later. 

The break-in was discovered just before 10 a.m. on Thursday by an employee opening the store for business, according to police. 

Michigan State Police Trooper Chris Prevette, of the Grand Haven post, was in the Twin Lake area at the time and responded to the employee's 911 call. 

Prevette said the investigation is ongoing, but authorities already have some leads. "We're tracking down suspects," he said. 

Some "evidence" was discovered at the scene, but Prevette declined to say what specifically was collected; it is being examined at a state police laboratory. 

Meanwhile, Long hopes offering a $1,000 reward leading to the conviction of the brazen suspects helps authorities crack the case. 

"We want to catch these clowns," Long said. 

Before disabling the store's alarm system, the suspects apparently gained entry through a back door by throwing a tire rim through a window, Long said. 

No cash was taken, Long said. The cash drawer hadn't even been tampered with. 

However, several expensive items, including eight Mathews Drenalin-brand hunting bows, were stolen, along with several cameras, arrows, boots and items of clothing, Long said. 

A description of the stolen bows -- including their serial numbers and weight -- is listed on the LongRange Web page. 

LongRange Archery is a family run retail store specializing in archery equipment sales and repair. The business was established in 1997 by Long and his wife, Kris Long, of Twin Lake.


----------

